
Trump and Russia's largest private bank communicate via hidden server - _a_
http://gdd.i2p.xyz/
======
jdhe
Why is the almost no other coverage of this if it is indeed legitimate
evidence of some connection? Even if it's its just conspiracy theory, I'd have
thought people would be all over it.

~~~
_a_
be the one

------
100ideas
Where can we learn more? Is this discussed on any other forums, _a_?

~~~
_a_
Slate, HP, here

------
Fjolsvith
...But its more like 7 degrees from Bacon.

~~~
_a_
Bac0n that smells...

